# IBS recents related news



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Take a look at this web site for many news about IBS. http://health.surfwax.com/files/Irritable_...l_Syndrome.html


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

There is always http://www.ibsnews.com which I manage.Jeff


----------

